# GTR2 Problem mit der Fahrschule



## Bulrek (30. Mai 2012)

Hi
hab mal wieder GTR2 rausgekramt und wollte mich mit meinem neuen analogen Pad und der Fahrschule etwas aufs Rennenfahren einstimmen. 
Leider bleibt der Auswahlscreen innerhalb der Fahrschule leer. Das Gleiche gilt für die Tipps und Statistik. Auch der Startbutton bleibt unbenutzbar.
Habe den Patch ver. 1.1 aufgespielt. Außerdem den KI-Patch und die Nordschleife.
Hat jemand schon Ähnliches beobachtet?


----------



## nfsgame (30. Mai 2012)

Hatte ich mal, war irgendein Treiberproblem. Hast du Kantenglättung etc im Treiber erzwungen?


----------



## Bulrek (30. Mai 2012)

Hi
nein nicht dass ich wüsste. Aber ich prüfe das mal.
Danke


----------



## Bulrek (31. Mai 2012)

hm ich bin wohl ein grössere Noob als ich annahm.
Versuche ich den Grafiktreiber auf meinen Laptop, auf welchem ich GTR2 laufen lasse , zu aktualisieren heisst es ich hätte das falsche Betriebssystem für den Treiber. Selbstverständlich sollte der 64bit-Treiber zum Win7 64bit passen. Aber nein, er tut es nicht.
Kennt jemand dieses Problem oder bin wirklich nur ein Kabelverknoter der zu blöd ist Treiber zu installieren?

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 01.06.2012 um 06:34 ----------

hm Treiber sind nun aktuell aber das Problem mit der Fahrschule bleibt bestehen.
Kannst du mir sagen an welchen Treibern es damals genau lag @ nfsgame


----------



## FrankSchramm (1. Juni 2012)

Ganz einfach Icon per rechtsklick als Administrator ausführen und schon ist das Menü da ...


----------

